# Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..



## Xpaddy1986X (4. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe am Montag mit unserem Teich begonnen, er wird ca. 3,30m x 3,70m werden, ein kleiner Bachlauf von ca. 1m-1,2m länge und 20-25cm Breite mit staufstufe für Planzen wird es auch geben. Zur Form sag ich mal nicht viel, die kann man von den Fotos erkennen. 

Dort wo die terasse ist wird eine uferzone, die von 0cm - 25cm tief ist (also wie ein strand/sumpfzone) entstehen, die halb um den teichherum mit 30cm weiterreicht. Die nächste Stufe ist 50cm tief und die letzte, an der ich jetzt noch dran bin wird 1,00 Meter!

Nun bräuchte ich eure hilfe um Fehler zu finden, die ich vermeiden kann, habe sämtliche Foreneinträge durchgelesen und schon viel umgesetzt!

Direkt neben dem Teich ist unsere ehemalige "kloakengrube" die seid vielen Jahren am kanal angeschlossen ist, und dort wird der Überlauf hineinführen!

Ich mache morgen noch ein paar mehr Fotos! 

Rings um den Teich werden Bergische Natursteine Liegen, die beim Hausbau vor 4 Jahren ausgegraben haben und noch auf einer Wiese bei uns lagern, jetzt wo ich dort ausschachte kommen beim erde sieben reichlich Natursteinchen von 2cm-5 cm zusammen, die gewaschen werden und hinterher in den teich kommen um die Planzenwurzeln zu halten, unter die natursteichnchen kommen kiesmatten sowie rings um den Teich zur optik!

Ich habe bereits Sand für unters Vlies, Vlies und Kautschuk Folie von Heissner gekauft! 
Ich habe noch eine riesen Silofolie, die ich im moment benutze um die Baustelle vor Regen zu schützen, die Wollte ich al zusätzlichen Schutz unter das Flies legen, auf diese Folie dann den Sand, und dann das Flies, was sagt ihr zu der Reihenfolge?
Wir haben hier bergischen Boden, dass heißt hier ist von Dicken spitzen steinen über alte Glasscherben bis hin zu verrotteten eisen stücken und stangen eigendlich alles im Boden, da will ich auf nummer sicher gehen, dass Vlies reicht auch für 2x Legen!

Bilder vom Bachlauf werden auch morgen nachgereicht!

Welche Planzen kann ich in den bachlauf Pflanzen, die richtig viele nähstoffe ziehen, habe da ca. 40x40cm!

Ich habe schon viel von efeutute im Aquarium gehört, kann die auch in den Bachlauf, oder in die "sumpfzone"? oder wird die faulen oder im Winter eingehen?

Danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum Paddy,

prinzipiell kann man zu deinem Projekt ja noch nicht viel sagen. Es klingt ziemlich durchdacht, die Größe ist auch ok. Wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe, ist die tiefe ohnehin begrenzt. Wenn das wirklich so steinig ist, dann kann die Folie unter dem Sand nicht groß was Schaden, eigentlich sollte aber ausreichend Sand unter dem Flies vollkommen ausreichen. 
Solltest nur immermal kontrollieren das der kleine Wall zwischen Sumpf und Tiefwasserzone nicht höher wird, als die Außenkante des Teiches, ansonsten schaut das doch schon sehr schön und gut aus 

Pflanzen die viele Nährstoffe ziehen, gibt es einige, __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris und prinzipiell alle die auch in den Pflanzenfiltern vorkommen (einfach mal als Suchbegriff hier im Forum eingeben) Für die Fläche solltest da ausreichend Material für finden.

Dann mal noch frohes buddeln und immer schön dran denken, wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, kann selbst nicht reinfallen 

Grüße Phil


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, ich nochmal, also ist zwar sehr steinig dort, aber ich möchte mind. 90 cm schaffen, bin heute bis auf 70cm gekommen... dann hat es zu regen begonnen...
also die kante zwischen sumpfzone und tiefere regionen ist 10- 15 cm unter der wasseroberfläche!
Danke für den Tipp mit den Pflanzen!

Hier nochmal einige Bilder:

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

na geht doch vorran... 

eins hätte ich da noch, so wie es aussieht, hast du den abgestochenen Rasen genutzt, um den Rand am Teich zu erhöhen. Den Nachteil sehe ich darin, das der Rasen mehr oder weniger kompostiert wird und dadurch an Volumen verliert, was über kurz oder lang dazu führen kann, das dein Teich überläuft. Entweder du verdichtest das ganze ordentlich, oder lässt dir für die Erhöhung extra noch was einfallen. Da der Rasen bei dir ziemlich dicht an den Teich wächst, würde ich ohnehin zu einer Kappilarsperre raten, sonst saugt dir dein Garten den Teich leer 

Jaja so ein Garten ist schon ein durstiger Zeitgenossen 

Grüße


----------



## KlausS. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hai
Ich musste meinen Teichrand auch auf einer Seite unterfüttern, das ich eine gleiche Höhe aller Seiten hatte. Ich habe den abgegrabenen Lehmboden für die Uferzone genommen, der lässt sich auch wenn er etwas feucht ist sehr schön formen.


----------



## Naturfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Auch von mir erstmal *Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei uns Teichfreunden  .

Bei mir wächst das Gras auch mehr oder weniger in den Teich hinein, obwohl das bei meiner Teichgröße nicht so tragisch ist. Sieht sehr natürloch aus  .

Wünsch dir noch viel Erfold beim buddeln und gestalten...


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, danke für die vielen antworten aber dafür habe ich auch schon vorgesorgt, zwischen Teich und Rasen kommen Mähkantensteine hin. Bild habe ich mal eingefügt...Durch die form kann man sie gerade oder im kreis, oder um die ecke legen... die sind bei uns fast überall um die Rasenfläche herum...sie sind Rot sind auf dem Bild an einigen stellen voll wasser und deshalb so fleckig..

Und ich habe noch gesiebten Lehmboden, der auf die Rasenstücke geformt wird für den höhenausgleich, und wenn es mal absackt, dann kipp ich noch was unter die plane am rand, habe noch genug gesiebten Lehmboden übrig!
(haben eine wiese mit rund 1 heckter, die gerade angeschüttet wird, weil sie abschüssig ist! dort lagert noch genug erde)!

aber danke für eure hinweise, aber auch das habe ich schon durchdacht... hehe 

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Kolja (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,

ein Herzliches Willkommen hier.

In deiner zweiten Fotoserie ist alles doch besser zu erkennen. Da hast du schon ganz schön was gebuddelt. Das Bergische ist ja nicht weit vom Sauerland und ich denke der Boden ist vergleichbar. Steinig, steinig, steinig. Ich bin nur auf 70 cm gekommen, sonst wären mir die Wände noch steiler geworden. Aber bei 70 cm war meine Schaufelfreude auch befriedigt.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hi, ja steinig, steinig, steinig und mit vielen Natursteinen, und Backsteinen, und natürlich viel 50 Jahre alten Bauschutt... bin jetzt 90cm tief... denke es reicht, mach jetzt noch 5cm und dann kommt 5cm Sand rein! hier hat es in den letzten 10 jahren eh nicht mehr so gefroren, mein Nachbar hat nen 60cm Teich, und die Fische leben seid 6 Jahren!

Ich will den Bachlauf über einen Druckfilter betreiben, sollte ich das wasser dafür aus der 90cm oder aus der 50cm grube holen? wegen erwärmung des wassers durch den Bachlauf und so?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Phil (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,

erstmal sehr schön das du dir soviele Gedanken zu deinem Teichbau machst. So gut vorbereiteten Teichbau erlebt man selten. Die meisten lernen nur durch Fehler (will mich da mal nicht ausnehmen  ).

In wie fern sich das Wasser durch den Bachlauf erwärmt, entscheiden viele Faktoren, zum Beispiel, wie lang ist der Bachlauf, wie breit ist der Bachlauf, wie tief ist der Bachlauf, wie hoch ist die Temperatur des Ausgangswassers.

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Erwärmung, wäre eine Pumpe an nahezu der tiefsten Stelle ohnehin am sinnvollsten, da du ja Filtern willst und Schmutz sich nunmal am Boden absetzt. Dazu kommt, dass dort auch das kühlste Wasser zufinden sein sollte, wird sich also weniger erwärmen als schon von anfang an wärmeres Wasser. Zu bedenken ist vielleicht bei der Planung auch, die Verdunstungsfläche so klein wie möglich zu halten. Sprich, den Bachlauf nicht zuu lang und nicht zuu breit zu machen.
Sprech da aus Erfahrung, an warmen Tagen, wie aktuell, kann ich durchaus alle paar Tage mal ein paar literchen nachfüllen. Mir machts nix, wenn mans Wasser aber teuer bezahlen muss, wäre das vielleicht auch ein beachtenswerter Aspekt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, 
Also ich habe das zwar alles gut durchdacht, aber ich glaube nach einigen wochen werd ich selbst bei mir noch Fehler fingen, ist glaube ich kaum zu vermeiden....

Der Bachlauf ist nun doch was länger als gedacht... ca. 2 Meter lang durch den bogen und 25cm Breit, 

Ich habe direkt am Teich ein Wasserfallrohr vo der Dachrinne von der Terasse, den wollte ich zusätzlich in den Teich leiten, damit er sich von selber neu befüllt wenn er leer wird, was haltet ihr von regenwasser im Teich?
Wir kaben auch noch einen Regenwassertank in der Erde...5000 Liter, mit dem kann ich auch befüllen, ist immer mind. 3000L drinne, der ist seid 7 Jahren noch nie Leer gewesen!

Also so ein bischen verdunstung macht mir nix.. mach mir nur sorgen um die erwärmung...

Habe aktuelle Bilder... jetzt kann man schon schön viel erkennen...

Die kautschuk Folie von Heissner ist übrigens hammer Geil! 
Lässt sich super Geil verlegen, und dass Wasser sieht karibisch Blau aus...  zumindest im moment noch.... 

Sind jetzt übrigens 2000 Liter geworden, wie man sich verschätzen kann hehe.. 

Hab da noch ne Frage, wie sieht es mit besatz aus? wieviel Fisch darf in den Teich? 
Möchte Goldis, Goldorfen, __ Moderlieschen, usw. also "kleine" Fischarten 
habe unter suchoption nix genaues gefunden...
Beim aquarium sagt man ja diese cm/L regel, aber wie ist es beim Teich? 

also keine koi und keine stör, weil dafür ist der Teich ja ein paar kubik zu klein  

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Kurt (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,

also ich find Bitterlinge  sehr schön mit ihrer blau/rot/grün-Färbung in der Laichzeit  -  zeigen ein sehr tolles Brautverhalten, wenn auch Teichmuscheln vorhanden sind (sie brauchen Teichmuscheln für ihre Vermehrung, durch begrenzte Muschelanzahl kann auch die Vermehrungsrate knapp gehalten werden).
Sie versorgen sich eigentlich vom Teichinnenleben selbst, ohne daß ich irgendwelche gröbere Beeinflussung der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt bemerken konnte
(Pflanzteich zu Schwimmteichanlage mit ca. 7 m3).  Etwas Zufütterung kann m.M. nach nicht schaden, wenn genügend Pflanzenvielfalt für ausgewogene Verhältnisse im Teich sorgen. 

Aber wie immer:  Fische erst nach 6-12 Monaten einsetzen, der Teich soll unbedingt gut 'eingefahren' sein!!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: mehr dazu in der Datenbank - übrigens, von der Foliengröße her hätte der Teich ruhig auch bis zu 5 m3 groß werden können   ?????


----------



## alexander1 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

ich schließe mich mal kurt an.Aber keine __ STÖRE
gruß alex


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, 

also habe ide uferzonen noch verstärkt und noch 500 Liter wasser dazugekippt! 
Sind nun 2500L und so bleibt es auch!

also so viel gedanken mach ich mir im moment nicht über den besatz, habe gestern die erste Pflanze gekauft, ne seerose, nun kommen nach und nach die Pflanzen rein, es wird alles hergerichtet, und schön gemacht, und dann mal sehen, entweder kommen im Herbst die ersten paar Fische, oder im Frühling, ich denke mal im Herbst die ersten paar, und dann im Frühling die nächsten..

Den Bachlauf habe ich gestern schon mal angefangen... was haltet ihr in dem teich von __ Graskarpfen 1 oder 2? die werden zu groß oder? gibt es FRische die klein bleiben und viel algen fressen? und keine Pflanzen anknabbern?

Ich weiss ich hätte von der folie nen riesen teich machen können, aber habe die Folie so zum halben preis bekommen, und da hab ich zugeschlagen... meine Mum ist obi gartencenterleiterin, und die haben nem kunden die Folie zugeschnitten, und der hat die Folie im Markt liegen lassen hat sich wohl anders entschieden, als er den Preis gerechnet hat, und dann haben wir die Folie zum halben preis bekommen... da wäre ich ja dumm ne minderwertigere auf Maß zu kaufen für den gleichen preis...  

Die Teichgröße stand von anfang an fest, da wir auch noch wiese für unseren hund und unsere kaninchen und so brauchen...
sollte auch nur ein "kleiner" Teich werden!

__ Muscheln kommen so 5-10 rein, die sollen ja pro stunde 40L wasser filtern, stimmt das? also die kommen auch rein! wo müssen die hin? an die tiefste stelle oder dürfen die nicht im mulm liegen, oder an die uferzone?


aber über vorschläge zum besatz bin ich immer offen! vor allem über die menge! bin aquarianer, und hab bei besatzmenge von teichen keine ahnung!

wie ist es mir 10 Goldis, 5 Goldorfen, und 10 Moderliesschen? 
Bitte Vorschläge!

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, habe doch oben schon geschrieben, dass 
KEINE __ STÖRE 
und
KEINE KOIS 
Reinkommen
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,

immer schön langsam Schritt für Schritt.  

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir jetzt erstmal Gedanken um das richtige Substrat und die Pflanzen machen. 
Sollen später Goldfische mit einziehen, dann besorgt Dir Sand mit wenig bzw. keinem Lehm als Pflanzsubstrat und bitte keine "Teicherde"!

Zum Thema __ Muscheln gehen die Meinungen auseinander, aber lies einfach mal selbst. (Suchfunktion mit "Muscheln" nutzen, dann kommt z.B. das)

Für die entgültige Klärung der Frage "welche Fische/anderen Tiere?" hast Du noch die nächsten Monate Zeit, denn vorher sollte der Teich erstmal ohne Fische ins Gleichgewicht kommen.


> 10 Goldis, 5 Goldorfen, und 10 Moderliesschen?


Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel.... 5 Goldfische/__ Shubunkin oder 10 __ Moderlieschen tun es auch, zumal sich beide Arten ganz gut vermehren. Goldorfen wachsen schnell und werden zu groß für Deinen Teich.
Wenn Du bis nächstes Jahr mit dem Fischbesatz wartest, wirst Du viel anderes Wasserleben kennen lernen und Dich vielleicht sogar ganz gegen Fische entscheiden. Überstürz den Besatz also lieber nicht. 


_"Die Geduld ist der Schlüssel zur Freude."_


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, 
ich mach mir ja die meisten gedanken im moment wegen den Pflanzen, die Fische sind im moment noch zweitrangig, ich weiss vom aquarium her, dass das noch zeit brauch, bis die Tiere reinkönnen...
dass man keine Teicherde benutzen soll weiss ich auch schon, hab da schon was im Forum hier drüber gelesen, aber was soll ich sonst nehmen? ich habe ja vor die Pflanzenregion mit den Natursteinen die 2.6cm groß sind abzudecken, wie vorher schon erwähnt, kann ich die Pflanzen da rein Pflanzen oder muss sand drunter? müssen die Körbe drum? oda nicht?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Huhu

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Pflanzen immer etwas kümmern, wenn sie nur in Steinen stehen.
Ausserdem hat sich dazwischen ziemlich viel ekeliger Schlamm gebildet.
Ich bin dann dazu übergegangen, Spielsand zu nehmen (vorher gründlich spühlen) Den kannste dann mit steinen Abdecken, oder du spühlst den Sand leicht in die Steine ein, müsste auch gehen.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, danke für die antw. habe heute Maurersand gekauft, den ich mit Lehm Mische, den ich vom aushub habe! habe nach stundenlanger suche sehr oft von Verlegesand gelesen, den es bei uns nicht gibt, deshalb misch ich selber...
Habe nochmal Fotos Gemacht und eins angehängt, vlt. interessiert euch ja wie der Teich fortschritte macht, habe heute die ersten Pflanzen gekauft, die morgen im den Bachlauf kommen, und weitere 140 Pflanzen habe ich bestellt, bei ebay.. Ich weiss, viele sagen schei*e.... aber ich ahbe 20,00€ gezahlt, und selbst wenn nur 20 stück von 140 anwachsen, dann habe ich noch ein schnäppchen gemacht, aber ich denke mal, dass von 140 stück doch mehr als 20 anwachsen werden, oder?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## strip (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo,
gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Will auch im August (3Wochen Urlaub) anfangen meinen Teich zu bauen. Was hast du denn für einen Filter verbaut?


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi,
danke fürs Lob,  es ist ein Gardena PF 10000 s verbaut, ich werde die nächsten Tage nochmal einige Bilder Reinsetzen.. bin schon viel Weiter mit der aussen Deko, nächste woche kommt Substrat  Rein und dann nach und anch einige viele Pflanzen.
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

HI, 
ich bins nochmal, mit weiteren Bildern Meines Teiches, der nun bis auf den Bachlauf fertig ist... meint ihr die Pflanzen reichen? Wasser ist noch ein wenig Trüb vom Sand, aber das Wird sich sicher bald legen...
habe einige Pflanzen bei ebay gekauft und zwar das Sortiment von 140 Pflanzen für 14€.. also dass was eig. niemand kaufen würde, aber die Pflanzen sind alle angewachsen und kommen langsam in schwung, nach nur 1 woche! wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Pflanzen die ich im Blumenladen gekauft habe natülich besser aussehen, aber lassen wir die ebay Pflanzen mal ein Jahr wachsen, dass ist aus den ablegern auch eine kräftige Pflanze geworden! 
......
naja, noch 2 Bilder für euch zum genießen  

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,

das hast Du doch gut hinbekommen. Hacken und Buddeln hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## alex001 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy.


Ja, dein Teich ist wirklich klasse geworden. Finde er passt sich super der Umgebung an (soweit man das sehen kann).

Du solltest eventuell über folgendes Nachdenken:
Leider ist der obere Teil deiner Folie nicht mit Wasser bedeckt. 
Hast du die Möglichkeit noch mehr Wasser in den Teich zu lassen, oder läuft dir das Wasser dann an einer Ecke heraus?

So würdest du zum einem was für die Optik tun und zum anderen deine Folie vor Sonneneinstrahlung schützen...



Gruß Alex


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hi, 
Danke fürs lob... tut gut Lob zu hören...
@alex001 muss ich eune Kautschuk Folie vor sonneneinstrahlung schützen? ich dachte dass muss man nur bei den PVC Folien?!
Ach und da kommt wahrscheinlich noch steinfolie über den außenbereich..bin noch am nachdenken ob ichs machen soll oder nicht... der Teich füllt sich soweit von selber, heute kahm ein Guter Regenguss, und er ist Randvoll! wenn es zu viel wird, dann wird die Wiese Gut gewässert, aber ist absicht! wir haben hier so steinigen untergrund unter dem Mutterboden! das ist ne Top Dranage! Das Wasser ist so schnell Versickert!
Gruß Paddy


----------



## alex001 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hallo Paddy,


da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Keine Ahnung, ob einer Kautschukfolie die Sonneneinstrahlung nichts ausmacht?

Sollte dies so sein, habe ich wieder was gelernt. 

Aber schon allein vom optischen Aspekt her würde ich die Folie bedecken.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

Hi, 
Also ich habe mich nciht wirlich erkundigt, aber ich meine hier im Forum gelesen zu haben dass Kautschuk Folie Lichtbeständig ist, und ausserden habe ich ja 22 Jahre Garantie auf die Folie 

Aber ich denke ich werde sie noch abdecken!
Danke Trotzden! Gruß Paddy


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichbau hat begonnen, bitte um Tipps..*

hi, 

also ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mir sooooooo viele Ratschläge gegeben haben bei meinem Teichbau!

Und auch ein Großes Lob an alle beteiligten dieses Forums von den Gründern, bis hin zu den Mitgliedern, für diese riesen Datenbank an Wissen und erfahrungen! 

Mein Teich ist nun Fertig, und ich bin stolzt, dass er soooooo schön geworden ist, und super zu unserem Garten Passt!

Danke Danke Danke!

Nun noch ein Paar Bilder, von meinem kleinen Biotop!

Der Teich ist seid 5 wochen gefüllt und im moment mitten in der Algenblüte! also ein wenig grünes wasser, aber es wird schon klarer, von Tag zu Tag kann man ein paar cm tiefer sehen!


Gruß Paddy


----------

